# Hughes Syndrome (sticky blood)



## Jo

Hi Peter
Could you please tell anything about Hughes Syndrome and recurrent miscarrige.
I was diagonosed with M.S nearly 3 years ago now and I have just been told about Hughes syndrome that mimics M.S symptoms and also recurrent miscarriages, we have had 3 goes at IVF, the first was unsuccessful, 2nd was a positive with twins but they died at 7 weeks and the 3rd go the same happened again, was pg with twins but they died at 7 weeks, I was just wondering if you had heard of this happening with this condition and weather it has a good outcome or not.
Thanks for you time on here it is great to have you aboard  
Jo


----------



## peter

Dear Jo,

Hughes Syndrome was first described in 1983 and one of the features of the syndrome is repeated miscarriage. There are many other syptoms associated with it (as with all syndromes). It can be easily tested for by a simple blood test and it can be just as easily treated.

If you feel that you might be suffering from this the best thing to do is to go to your GP and ask to be tested. This will put your mind at rest and if you are positive then some simple but regular treatment will remove the symptoms.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Jo said:


> Hi Peter
> Could you please tell anything about Hughes Syndrome and recurrent miscarrige.
> I was diagonosed with M.S nearly 3 years ago now and I have just been told about Hughes syndrome that mimics M.S symptoms and also recurrent miscarriages, we have had 3 goes at IVF, the first was unsuccessful, 2nd was a positive with twins but they died at 7 weeks and the 3rd go the same happened again, was pg with twins but they died at 7 weeks, I was just wondering if you had heard of this happening with this condition and weather it has a good outcome or not.
> Thanks for you time on here it is great to have you aboard
> Jo


----------



## Vicky W

Hi Jo,

A few years ago my cousin sadly had her first pregnancy end in stillbirth only a few days before her EDD and her second pregnancy (twins), one baby was stillborn and the other died shortly after birth.

She has undergone many investigations and had several diagnoses. One things she discovered is that she has coeliac disease, and also that she has abnormally thick blood.

I don't know if that is the same thing as you are describing, but sounds similar.

She is currently having treatment under St Mary's hospital in Paddington, I believe, which has a specialist unit for high risk pregnancies e.g. recurrent miscarriage.

If I can find out more I will post it.

Take care,

Vicky


----------



## Anthony Reid

Dont know if this helps..........

http://www.hughes-syndrome.org/facts_about_hughes_syndrome.htm

Tony.


----------



## Jo

Dear Peter, Vicky and Tony.
Thanks for the replies, I am not getting to excited about this........ but it does give us some hope, you never know,we might, just might be lucky and find out why our babies keep dying.
Thanks again, 
Take care Jo


----------

